# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Nhạc sĩ Quốc Trung: Chưa từng kết hôn với Thanh Lam

## Mai Ngọc Ân

"Nếu đến với ai đó thì tôi sẽ khuyên họ không nên trông chờ ở tôi một tờ giấy hôn thú. Đơn giản là tôi không thích những thủ tục đó thôi", nhạc sĩ chia sẻ. 




Trái với vẻ thâm trầm và lặng lẽ bề ngoài, nhạc sĩ - nhà sản xuất âm nhạc Quốc Trung luôn mang đến cho người đối diện một cảm nhận về sự gần gũi và cởi mở. Quốc Trung say sưa nói về âm nhạc nhưng lại kiệm lời về bản thân. Luôn luôn là như thế, anh thể hiện mình bằng những sản phẩm sim dien thoai, để âm nhạc lên tiếng thay vì khắc họa chân dung mình bằng những phát ngôn. 
Âm nhạc nhiều tín hiệu đáng mừng nhưng chưa phải là khởi sắc 
- Thời điểm năm 2011 sắp qua đi, là người luôn theo sát đời sống âm nhạc anh có những nhận định gì về những thay đổi và biến đổi của âm nhạc nói chung? 
- Tôi nghĩ, thứ nhất là sự lộn xộn, xuống cấp của âm nhạc dường như đã xuống đến đáy. Mọi người thấy đã đến lúc cần phải chấn chỉnh, đi theo những quy củ, nhất là đối với nghệ sĩ. Tôi nhận thấy họ đã ý thức được việc đó và làm việc một cách chuyên nghiệp hơn thay sim dien thoai dep vì làm việc kiểu chộp giật, chạy show mà không có kế hoạch lâu dài. 
Thứ hai, thị trường âm nhạc cũng bắt đầu có sự phân chia rõ ràng về các giá trị nghệ thuật, cũng giống như thị trường ở nước ngoài. Tất nhiên là chậm hơn nhiều, nhưng cũng bắt đầu chú trọng vào show biểu diễn hơn là thị trường băng đĩa mà thị trường băng đĩa thì chưa kịp hưng thịnh, đã thoái trào rồi. Đó không gọi là quy luật mà là sự phát triển chung của âm nhạc thế giới, đã qua giai đoạn phát triển theo phương thức truyền thống là CD, băng đĩa. Bây giờ chuyển sang công nghệ mới, thị trường Việt Nam cũng chú trọng show biểu diễn, thậm chí có lúc trở nên bão hòa, nhất là tháng 11 vừa rồi. 
- Anh có thể nói rõ hơn, việc phân chia và những thay đổi đó nói lên điều gì? 
- Tôi nghĩ đấy là tín hiệu đáng mừng trong đời sống âm nhạc. Đằng sau sự phân chia về thể loại là sự phân cấp về khán giả. Có những chương trình tương đối đặc thù bắt đầu biết đề cao cá tính, xây dựng những cá tính riêng để khẳng định vai trò của nghệ sĩ rõ ràng hơn. So với show ngày xưa, thường xếp hàng 20 ca sĩ, mỗi người hát một hai bài gì đó. Bây giờ khán giả đã biết tìm đến những chương trình có chủ đề rõ ràng và khán giả biết được họ đến xem cái gì, tìm đến chương trình mà khán giả thích. 
Ví dụ như chương trình Không gian âm nhạc có khán giả riêng, show của Tuấn Vũ, Chế Linh lại có lớp khán giả khác. Đa số những show này vẫn bị lỗ, chưa phải là một cái gì đó trở thành chính quy hoặc đủ tiêu chuẩn hội nhập đời sống âm nhạc thế giới nhưng cũng là cơ sở cho những nhà tổ chức đánh giá và tìm một phương thức nào đấy để tổ chức chuyên nghiệp hơn. 



- Vừa qua, trong một chương trình âm nhạc, lần đầu tiên anh đưa hai con lên sân khấu biểu diễn. Anh và Thanh Lam đang bắt đầu định hướng cho các con đi theo sự nghiệp biểu diễn? 
-Với riêng gia đình nhà tôi, đó là một tiết mục biểu diễn mang tính chất kỷ niệm của bố mẹ và các con chứ không phải là một mô hình hay định hướng nào cả. Riêng các con của tôi chưa đủ tài năng để sim điện thoại trở thành nghệ sĩ biểu diễn và hơn nữa các cháu đang học cổ điển chứ không phải học hát, nhạc pop để có thể biểu diễn ngay được. 
Sau này, nếu tôi vẫn còn hoạt động trong âm nhạc và các cháu có thể ghép được với nhau thì đó cũng là một thuận lợi. Hiện tại hai cháu đang học piano cổ điển ở Nhạc viện Hà Nội và rất đam mê chuyên ngành. Âm nhạc mà không có sự đam mê thì học gần như là tra tấn. 
- Trong môi trường mà cả nhà làm nghệ thuật, lại rất nổi tiếng, có khi nào bản thân anh và các con của anh cảm nhận đó cũng là một sức ép không nhỏ? 
-Tôi chỉ bị sức ép khi gia đình quá kỳ vọng vào mình. Còn với các con, tôi luôn nghĩ các con có một khả năng nhất định nên để cho chúng phát triển một cách tự nhiên và tôn trọng cái sự chọn lựa của con cái. 
Tôi không kỳ vọng con mình trở thành ngôi sao hay một thiên tài âm nhạc bởi đó sẽ là một áp lực quá lớn cho chúng. Bố mẹ chỉ nên định hướng cho con, còn sự quyết định nên để chúng lựa chọn. Tất nhiên tôi cũng cảm nhận được, việc sinh ra trong một gia đình làm nghệ thuật thì đôi khi cũng bị áp lực vì đi đâu cũng bị gọi là con ông nọ bà kia. Ngày trước tôi cũng đã từng bị gọi như thế mỗi khi ra đường, nhưng tôi tự tin với khả năng của chính mình và làm việc một cách nghiêm túc thì việc con của ai cũng không thể trở thành một áp lực ghê gớm. 


Thanh Lam và hai con. 


- Có bao giờ các con anh chia sẻ với anh rằng, con mong muốn sau này được nổi tiếng như bố mẹ và ông nội - NSND Trung Kiên? 
- Không, giống như tôi không bao giờ ước ao giống như bố. Các con tôi luôn thần tượng mẹ, nhưng các cháu cũng thích và đang học piano cổ điển nên cũng không mong là giống như bố hoặc mẹ. Tôi nghĩ mình nên tôn trọng sự chọn lựa của con trẻ. 
- Trong cách nuôi dạy con cái, nhạc sĩ đề cao điều gì nhất để nuôi dưỡng? 
- Tôi nghĩ đầu tiên là sự tự tin. Tự tin ở đây là tự tin những gì mình có, biết chân thật với sự chọn lựa riêng. Sự tự tin sẽ khiến cho mình trở lên đàng hoàng, có những sim điện thoại đẹp ứng xử văn hóa. Bên cạnh là sự tôn trọng, lắng nghe, luôn coi các con như những người bạn cần chia sẻ, tâm sự. Tôi không dùng quyền cha mẹ để áp đặt đối với các con. 
- Là một nhà sản xuất, anh đã góp phần đào tạo và tạo dựng nhiều tên tuổi cho các ca sĩ, vậy với các con mình, anh dành bao nhiêu thời gian để dạy âm nhạc cho chúng? 
-Tôi vẫn kèm các cháu học đàn hàng ngày. Ngoài ra, chúng tự tập 3 đến 4 tiếng. Những lúc không có tôi thì chúng sẽ học với bà nội từ 1 đến 2 tiếng. 
- Vậy thời gian cho bản thân thì anh ưu tiên thế nào? 
- Cũng như mọi người, tôi luôn cân đối được thời gian cho công việc, gia đình và bản thân. 



- Anh sống độc thân đã lâu, bao giờ thì anh có ý định sẽ có ai đó bên mình? 
- Bạn nghĩ tôi không có ai đó sao? Lúc nào tôi cũng có người ở bên cạnh mình đấy chứ. 
- Ý tôi nói là bao giờ anh sẽ tái hôn kia...? 
- Thực ra thì tôi và Thanh Lam chưa làm thủ tục kết hôn, nhưng ly hôn thì có. 
- Nếu vậy anh sẽ càng là "đích ngắm" của nhiều phụ nữ, sao đến giờ anh vẫn chưa lựa chọn? 
- Nếu đến với ai đó thì tôi sẽ khuyên họ không nên trông chờ ở tôi một tờ giấy hôn thú. Đơn giản là tôi không thích những thủ tục đó thôi. Tôi không thể tưởng tượng được lúc đó trông mình sẽ như thế nào khi cứ phải ngại ngùng tay trong tay cô dâu, nói cười làm lễ, đón khách... Tôi thấy mình không hợp với những thủ tục đó lắm. 
- Vậy nếu có người yêu anh và anh cũng yêu người đó, nhưng họ đòi hỏi một đám cưới để có sự chắc chắn, anh sẽ làm thế nào? 
- Chắc phải để họ tự lựa chọn thôi. Tôi không nghĩ tình yêu chỉ được đảm bảo bằng một đám cưới.

----------


## duhocbluesea

Quốc Trung là chồng của Thanh Lam ak?

----------

